# How to seal fiberglass deck surface?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

We recently had some balconies repaired. Some of the products they used are 'Jet Coatings acri deck acrylic latex deck coating' and 'Jet Coatings 234 elasticrete latex'.

Anyways I want to paint over a stair that has a similar looking waterproof membrane. I've heard normal deck paint would be difficult because any fiberglass based product is too smooth, the paint will not adhere.

Does anyone know of any products that would work? Some kind of sealer or special paint?


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

You might want to read this................ http://hubpages.com/hub/How-to-Paint-Fiberglass


----------

